# Question about reusing marinade



## chiselchin (May 8, 2016)

i am using marinade on beef and everywhere i read it says to discard marinade after one use.  my question is why worry about bacteria if i am cooking the meat afterwords?


----------



## Andy M. (May 8, 2016)

In addition to making to marinade toxic, bacteria will make it taste bad. You can boil the marinade and use it as a dipping sauce with the meal  

Make less marinade and it won't be an issue.


----------



## RPCookin (May 8, 2016)

chiselchin said:


> i am using marinade on beef and everywhere i read it says to discard marinade after one use.  my question is why worry about bacteria if i am cooking the meat afterwords?



Over time, bacteria release toxins which are not neutralized by cooking.  As Andy said, you can use the marinade to make a sauce as long a you boil it long enough to kill off any bacteria.  

If you make too much marinade and want to save it for another day, set some aside before adding it to the meat, then it will not be contaminated.


----------



## Cheryl J (May 8, 2016)

If I think I'm going to want some of the marinade as a dipping sauce, I set some aside so it doesn't come in contact with meat/poultry.

haha....posting at the same time as Rick.


----------



## Dawgluver (May 8, 2016)

I don't reuse marinade.  As RP and Cheryl said, I'd set aside some for dipping before marinating the meat.


----------



## Kayelle (May 9, 2016)

Andy M. said:


> You can boil the marinade and use it as a dipping sauce with the meal
> 
> Make less marinade and it won't be an issue.



I agree fully. 
Marinade ingredients aren't expensive. Why would you want to use it more than once?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (May 9, 2016)

If you want to use the marinade as a sauce, put some aside before you marinate the meat in it. Depending on the ingredients, boiling it could destroy the flavors you are trying to attain.


----------

